# Pcb de amplificador pioneer 1200



## jcallo (Ene 19, 2013)

hola a todos necesito que me ayuden con el diagrama del circuito impreso del amplificador pioner 1200...


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 19, 2013)

seguro el modelo esta bien????  no te faltan letras?? revisalo, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ (Ene 20, 2013)

amigo ese modelo que dices no creo que sea pioneer  los modelos pioner siempre empiezan por letras por ejemplo sx203  a8 a9 pdf407 revisalo bien


----------

